

My Girlfriend is a Lush and I Have the Data to Prove It :) - k_abuhakmeh
http://www.khalidabuhakmeh.com/my-girlfriend-is-a-lush-and-i-have-the-data-to-prove-it

======
jackhammer
Seems a little bit weird that untapped is charging you $50 for downloading
your own data.

~~~
cooper12
It's also strange that he didn't use scraping since he knew it in the first
place (Although I acknowledge that for some people time saved > money) and had
to use it later anyway.

------
prawn
Is this what you mean by "a lush"?

"lush. one who becomes intoxicated after a few drinks and flirts with
everyone." [Urban Dictionary]

It's not a term I've encountered before in Australia.

~~~
johngalt
A lush is someone who overindulges in alcohol enthusiastically, but doesn't
rise to the level of being an alcoholic. It is commonly used to tease someone
about their drinking without calling them a drunk.

~~~
dllthomas
I would say "may not rise to the level of being an alcoholic." I would not
think it weird for the term "lush" to be applied to a (friendly/happy - as you
say, "enthusiastic") alcoholic.

------
kak9
This reminds me of this research:)
[http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~jamieson/me/BeerMapper.html](http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~jamieson/me/BeerMapper.html)

------
jbranchaud
Untappd is great. Another awesome beer tracking app is BeerTab
([http://beertabapp.com/](http://beertabapp.com/)).

------
jzelinskie
I had never heard of Untappd. Thanks -- it looks awesome.

~~~
prawn
Not sure if it's improved, but I found it a very slow process to add past
beers (rather than only add them as I went) and abandoned it.

It did however beat my previous method which involved adding beer names to a
list in the Notes app on my phone and then having limited idea of when and
where I'd tasted it, or no search option to check whether something was
already on the list.

------
eneifert
Gotta love programmers and their abilities to solve awesome problems like this
:)

------
benzesandbetter
Everyone needs a hobby.

